# Formulating your diet for beginers



## Jimmy1

Ok, this thread is written for those who dont have a clue on how to prepare a decent nutrition plan for a bodybuilding lifestyle.

I want to make 1 thing clear right now.....Its what you eat that makes you grow period!!!!!

Training and indeed steroids(if thats the route you choose) do play a major part in building that massive physique we desire, but without the correct nutrition we wont get very far at all!!

So the point of this post is really to outline a few basic rules for a newbie to adhere to, so that they all have a good idea of what foods to eat, how much and when to eat.

I will write another thread on more advanced nutrition tequniques soon.

Firstly we need to know how many kcals we need to grow or maintain our muscle tissue. To do this we need to know what macronutrients are, and how many kcals they contain.

Protein 4kcals per gram

So what is protein and what does it do?

Protein is made up of amino acids. These amino acids are what our bodies require to exist, to build muscle, skin, bone, hair...the list goes on. When we eat protein our body breaks it down into amino acids and uses them as and when it needs them, for what ever it requires.

For our interests its building muscle so we need to make sure that we have an abundance of amino's to satisfy our bodies needs, so that we have enough to grow bigger!

We do this by eating quality protein sources at regular intervals. This is so that our body doesn't turn catabolic and start to break down its hard earned muscle due to not being fed regularly!! In short, if we dont eat enough protein, we shrink!!!

The amount we need to eat in each meal depends on A.. the amount of meals, and B.. the lean mass we hold. The bigger we are the more we need in a day and the more meals we eat the less we need in each meal.

Some good protein sources are

Red meat

Chicken

Fish

Eggs

Whey powders

Milk

Soy

Nuts

Beans

Lentils

Human tissue has an individual string of amino acids as do all protein sources. Some are better than others for building muscle.

Whole eggs for instance, are near perfect for this purpose. We need not worry too much about amino spectrums as beginners, as long as we are eating a variation of some or all of the above choices through the day.

Carbohydrates 4kcals per gram

Carbs are used as an energy source for our bodies. We need energy to go about our daily lives and if in abundance, carbs give our bodies the calories it needs to grow. This energy is stored in the muscles, as well as the liver as a substance called glycogen. Its muscle glycogen that gives our muscles the energy to perform. It also is what gives them that full look. Liver glycogen is what gives our bodies the energy to live out our day to day lives.

Carbohydrates are all different. Some have a low glycemic index, whilst others are medium or high. What is the glycemic index (GI)?

The glycemic index is used to determine how quickly a particular food is absorbed and is principally used in reference to foods which are high in carbohydrates. The quicker the carb is absorbed, the shorter the burst of energy we get due to a sudden raise in blood sugar.

The slower the absorbtion, the lower the blood sugar and a long sustained amount of energy provided.

The higher the blood sugar, the more insulin the body provides to counter act that sudden raise.

So what will insulin do??

For the basic content of this beginners article, I wont go deep into insulin. Lets just say that insulin helps the uptake of all nutrients consumed. This means that while protein is stored more efficiently, so are fats and carbs. This may make a person fat, and we dont want that!!!

Although low GI carbs are a better source of energy, there are still times that we can manipulate hi GI alternatives such as before, during and after a workout. We need fast energy to train and a spike of insulin post workout PWO will obviously be handy to absorb protein when we need it most .

What happens if we eat high GI carbs all day long such as chocolates, sweets, sugary drinks?

Well it doesn't take a brain surgeon to work out that body fat may increase, but what else can go wrong??

If you think about it, high GI sugars raise blood sugar, which the body produces insulin to lower again. Now when this happens our blood sugar takes a nose dive which has the opposite effect and makes us feel tired and low. We then start to crave sugar again in order to raise those blood levels. Can you see what is happening here? Yes, we are on the slippery slope of raising and lowering our blood sugar which in turn makes us feel up and down in energy and mood! Anyone ever experienced this?? I think so!

So we can see that a long sustained release of energy is better for keeping our blood sugar stable, which is done by eating low GI carbs.

Examples of low/high GI carbohydrates are hard to put forward as there is a vary long scale of variables. The best thing to do is buy a book on GI which you can get in any good bookstore.

Alternatively you can find a GI database as well as learn more on GI at this link

http://www.glycemicindex.com/

One last point regarding GI

The GI of any given food is affected by a number of other variables. Fats, fibre and protein consumed with carbs slows down the absorbtion considerably. In fact, hi GI foods will slow quite a bit if eaten with low GI foods. This leads us to the fact that its good to eat well balanced meals containing protein, fibre and fats to keep our blood sugars stable.

Fats 9kcals per gram

Fats are also an energy source which some people prefer to carbohydrates

A further point to note is that fats will not spike insulin levels.

There are 5 different types of fats, all of which are beneficial in optimum health, some more than others.

saturated fats

polyunsaturated fats or omega 6 poly's

monounsaturated fats

trans fats*

omega 3 fish oils, a type of poly

*should be kept restricted as can lead to heart disease and cancer if taken in abundance.

Ok, again I wont confuse the issue here as it is a beginners article so I will only state that which applies to our beginners diet.

If we are using carbohydrates as our main energy fuel, we then need to keep fats to a moderate level. Although a small amount of all the above fats are needed, we as bb'ers should eat mainly monounsaturated fats i.e.

avocado pears

rapeseed oils

olive oils

and omega 3 oils

salmon

trout

mackerel

sardines

pilchards

tuna (to a lesser degree)

There are also some good omega oil blends on the market such as udos choice or Holland and Barrett optimum oil blend. Note that vegetarians cant have the fish oils that the above oils contain so flax seed oil would be a good choice for them.

The fats that come naturally in foods such as eggs and meats are ok as long as they are not over eaten.....the only one that possibly could be over eaten would be eggs.

If you are using fats as the main source of energy then more than moderate amounts can be consumed as long as carbohydrates are kept down somewhat.

So what should I use as my main source of fuel for energy??

This is a complicated question as we are all so different. There are technical computerised machines which measure our co2 levels that can determine our exact ratios of fats and carbohydrates needed as an individual but again, this is more advanced than we need to concern ourselves with as beginners.

I feel that trial and error is the best way to learn about our bodies and so what better than to try all the options for a period of X amount of time and see what suits us best?

Low fat, high carbs

Low carbs, high fat

Even a mix of the two (my favourite option)

I feel that if the low/zero carb, high fat route is the one you wish to follow then at least one carb meal a day is needed. Alternatively, some go for a "clean carb up" day once a week, finding it good to replenish depleted glycogen stores.

The ratios we eat will effect the amount of meals necesary in any given day. We already know fats and fibre slows the absorbtion of carbs we eat, but it also slows the whole meal down. So if we eat high fat and low carbs, we need not eat much more than 3 or 4 meals a day (as long as sufficient protein is present). On the other end of the sclae a high carb, low fat meal requires as many as 6-8 meals with moderate protein in each portion.

Other key things to remember when formulating our diets are

To drink plenty of fluids a day (2-3 litres)

Keeping hydrated is a must for optimum performance as an athlete as well as keeping in good health.

And eat plenty of fibre

Fibre comes naturally in countless foods but fruit, veg , nuts, beans and pulses are some of the best sources of fibre and some or all of the above should be incorporated daily in your nutrition plan.

An example daily food intake would look something like this

Meal 1

whole eggs

oats

Meal 2

chicken

basmati rice

fruit

Meal 3

tuna

salad

olive/flax oil

nuts

Meal 4

Baked beans

wholemeal toast

serving of whey

Meal 5 PWO

whey in water

glucose powder OR

maltodextrine powder

Meal 6

steak

jacket potato

green veg

So now we know what to eat and when to eat it, how much do we need to consume for optimum growth with minimum body fat BF?

Some bb'ers prefer to eat what ever they can get their hands on "if it aint nailed down then eat it!!" I have heard some say before. This can be an effective way of eating if you want sheer bulk, but has a few drawbacks.

1 Its very easy to gain a shed load of body fat

2 sometimes a person may eat too much of the wrong types of foods which can hinder their gains. For example, eating KFC all day long is great for protein and fat, but neglects carbohydrates.

Also eating food from the bakery down the street will fill you up on plenty of carbs and fat, but the protein will be lacking!!

So what do we do? How do we calculate our intake?

First off we need to know how much of each macronutrient is in the foods we eat. Again, any good bookstore will have a nutrition guide, or hit this link

http://www.nutritiondata.com/

Next we need to work out our calorie requirements and I must credit the next section to J. Beradi as it is an extract from his Massive Eating Article.....

Step #1: Resting Metabolic Rate

Resting metabolic rate (RMR) is the energy it costs the body to basically keep alive. This doesn't include the costs of getting your butt out of bed and moving around; those numbers are calculated in later. Although you might not guess it, about 50 to 70 percent of your entire day's calorie expenditure is a result of the RMR. So, let's figure out your RMR right now.

Determining RMR:

To start off with, you need to take your body weight in pounds and convert it to kilograms. (International readers, please bear with us silly non-metric Americans for a moment.) This is a simple conversion. Just divide your body weight by 2.2.

Next you take your percent of fat and multiply it by your body weight (which is now in kilograms). This will give you your fat mass (FM) in kilograms. Next simply subtract this number from your total weight in kilograms and you'll have your fat free mass (FFM) in kilograms.

Before we go on, why don't we try this out on me. Since I'm an athlete with a body weight of 200lbs at 5% body fat, I'd take my total body mass and divide it by 2.2:

Total body mass in kilograms = 200lbs / 2.2 = 91 kg

Next I'd multiply this kilogram number (91 kg) by my percent of body fat. Remember, percents are really decimals so 5% equals 0.05, 12% bodyfat will be .12 etc.

Fat Mass = 91kg x 0.05 = 4.55kg FM

Next I subtract this fat mass number (4.55 kg) from my total body mass (91kg):

Fat Free Mass = 91kg - 4.55kg = 86.45kg

Therefore my fat free mass is 86.45 kilograms. From that I can determine my RMR. The formula for RMR is as follows:

Resting Metabolic Rate for Athletes (in calories per day) = 500 + 22 x fat free mass (in kilograms).

Again, for me, I'd multiply 22 times my fat free mass and add 500 to that number as shown below:

RMR= 22 x 86.45 + 500 = 2402

Therefore my resting metabolic rate is about 2400 calories per day. Everyone have their RMR figured out? Good, let's move on.

Step #2: Cost of Activity

The Cost of Activity represents how many calories are required to move your butt around during the day. This includes the cost of walking out to your car, scraping the ice off the damn thing, driving to work, pinching the secretary's ass, going to lunch with the boys, and of course, training after work. These factors make up about 20 to 40% of your daily caloric intake based on your activity level. So let's figure out your costs of activity. I'll use myself as an example again.

Determining Activity Costs:

Cost of Daily Activity is equal to the RMR you calculated above multiplied by an activity factor that fits your daily routine. I've listed some common activity factors below:

Activity Factors:

1.2-1.3 for Very Light (bed rest)

1.5-1.6 for Light (office work/watching TV)

1.6-1.7 for Moderate (some activity during day)

1.9-2.1 for Heavy (labour type work)

Note: Don't consider your daily workout when choosing a number. We'll do that later.

With this information we can get back to determining my calorie needs. Since I work at a university, most of my day is pretty sedentary. Even though I run back and forth between the lab and classes, I've selected 1.6 as my activity factor. Therefore the amount of calories it takes to breathe and move around during the day is about 3800 calories as shown below:

RMR x Activity Factor = 2400 calories x 1.6 = 3800 calories

Costs of Exercise Activity:

Next, we need to determine how many calories your exercise activity burns so that we can factor this into the totals. Exercise activity can be calculated simply by multiplying your total body mass in kilograms (as calculated above) by the duration of your exercise (in hours). Then you'd multiply that number by the MET value of exercise as listed below. (MET or metabolic equivalent, is simply a way of expressing the rate of energy expenditure from a given physical activity.)

MET values for common activities:

high impact aerobics&#8230; 7

low impact aerobics&#8230; 5

high intensity cycling&#8230; 12

low intensity cycling&#8230; 3

high intensity walking - 6.5

low intensity walking - 2.5

high intensity running&#8230; 18

low intensity running&#8230; 7

circuit-type training&#8230; 8

intense free weight lifting&#8230; 6

moderate machine training&#8230; 3

So here's the formula:

Cost of Exercise Activity = Body Mass (in kg) x Duration (in hours) x MET value

And here's how I calculate it for myself:

Exercise Expenditure for weights = 6 METS X 91kg x 1.5 hours = 819 calories

Exercise Expenditure for cardio = 3 METS X 91 kg x .5 hours = 137 calories

Add these two together and I burn 956 total calories during one of my training sessions.

Since my training includes about 90 minutes of intense free weight training and 30 minutes of low intensity bicycling (four times per week), my exercise energy expenditure might be as high as 1000 calories per training day!

The next step is to add this exercise number to the number you generated when multiplying your RMR by your activity factor (3800 calories per day in my case).

So 3800 calories + about 1000 calories = a whopping 4800 calories per day! And we're not done yet! (Note: I rounded 956 up to 1000 for the sake of simplicity. If you're a thin guy trying to gain muscle, it's better to round up anyway than to round down.)

Step #3: Thermic Effect of Food

TEF is the amount of calories that it takes your body to digest, absorb, and metabolise your ingested food intake. This makes up about 5 to 15% of your total daily calorie expenditure. Since the metabolic rate is elevated via this mechanism 10 to 15% for one to four hours after a meal, the more meals you eat per day, the faster your metabolic rate will be. This is a good thing, though. It's far better to keep the metabolism high and eat above that level, than to allow the metabolism to slow down by eating infrequently. Protein tends to increase TEF to a rate double that of carbs and almost triple that of fats so that's one of the reasons why I'm a big fan of protein meals.

Determining the Thermic Effect of Food:

To determine the TEF, you need to multiply your original RMR value (2400 in my case) by 0.10 for a moderate protein diet or 0.15 for a high protein diet. So this is what the formula looks like:

TEF = RMR x 0.10 for moderate protein diet (1 gram per pound of bodyweight)

TEF = RMR x 0.15 for high protein diet (more than 1 gram per pound of bodyweight)

Since I eat a very high protein diet (about 350 to 400 grams per day), I use the 0.15 factor and my TEF is about 360 calories per day as displayed by the calculation below:

Thermic Effect of Food = 2400 calories x 0.15 = 360 calories per day

Now add that to your calorie total.

Step #4: Adaptive Thermogenesis

I like to call Adaptive Thermogenesis the "X factor" because we just aren't sure how much it can contribute to daily caloric needs. Some have predicted that it can either increase daily needs by 10% or even decrease daily needs by 10%. Because it's still a mystery, we typically don't factor it into the equation.

Just for interest's sake, one factor included in the "X factor" is unconscious or spontaneous activity. Some people, when overfed, get hyper and increase their spontaneous activity and even have been known to be "fidgety." Others just get sleepy when overfed - obviously the fidgets will be burning more calories that the sleepy ones.

Other factors include hormone responses to feeding, training, and drugs, hormone sensitivity (insulin, thyroid, etc), stress (dramatically increases metabolic rate) or temperature induced metabolic changes (cold weather induces increased metabolic activity and heat production).

With all that said, you don't need to do any math on this part or fiddle with your calorie total. This is just something to keep in mind.

Step #5: Putting it all together

Okay, so how many damn calories do you need to consume each and every day? Well, adding up RMR plus activity factor (3800 calories in my case), cost of weight training (819 calories), cost of cardio (137 calories), and TEF (360 calories), we get a grand total of about 5116 calories! (Remember, that's just my total. You'll get a different number.)

Now that's a lot of food! And I must eat this each and every day when I want to gain weight. Are you surprised at how many calories I need? Most people are. So the next time you complain that you're "eating all day and can't gain a pound" you'd better realistically evaluate how much you're really eating. If you're not gaining a pound, then you're falling short on calories.

Thank you John....Back to me now.

So this may seem like a lot of food and you may wonder where you will put it all. We must remember that the above article is only an example and can be modified a little. For instance there are a lot of whey powders, meal replacements MRP and weight gainer drinks available. These are very good for getting in those extra few kcals. Maybe one can eat 3-4 whole food meals and 2-3 liquid meals. That makes it a little easier doesn't it?

What if I am still struggling?

Well we can build up to this massive amount of food slowly. Start by eating half to two thirds of the suggested total calories. Once you can easily manage that, add one more meal, or up the kcals a little in your existing meals.

How ever you do it, you will get there in the end.

There will be some days that we just cant stomach all the food and other days, we will be as hungry as a horse...thats bodybuilding guys

So to summarise

Eat plenty of protein, every 2-3 hours. I suggest 1.5-2g per approximate LB of lean mass throughout the day.

Eat the rest of your calories from low GI carbohydrates and/or quality fats (both in the ratios that you have chosen)

Drink plenty of fluids.

Eat lots of fibrous foods like vegetables and fruit

Work out your individual calorie requirements and devise a well balanced food plan using correct nutrient data/guide.

Start growing :bounce:

I want to thank a few guys for helping me write this article...

One Smart Cookie....(Biohazard)

Gary Howell....(Biohazard)

Boxer....(Muscle talk)

James Collier BSc(Hons)....(Muscle talk)


----------



## Carlos901

nice read


----------



## Biker

good post mate, and newbies please take note of all that!


----------



## SD

Top nutrition post Jimmy, nice one!

SD


----------



## powerU

Excellent read - thanks Jimmy.

So when can I eat my chip butty?


----------



## Jimmy1

powerU said:


> Excellent read - thanks Jimmy.
> 
> So when can I eat my chip butty?


on the seventh day powerU

six days diatia, 1 day cheat :bounce:


----------



## powerU

seafood pizza on day 7, mmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Killerkeane

excellent post.


----------



## JohnyLee

ive just posted in the gaining weight section asking for a diet plan, i needn't of bothered as this is what i needed.

Some of the choices for the meals are things i will not like.

1st meal: Whole eggs, could i drink them?

2nd meal: Basmati rice, never tried it but will give it a go. Any alternative?

3rd meal: Tuna, again will try it but any alternative? Also doubt i will eat salad.

4th meal: Baked beans, is there an alternative?

5th meal: PWO? pre or post workout?

6th meal: Green veg, could i drink it as a juice if i made it?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## SD

JohnyLee said:


> ive just posted in the gaining weight section asking for a diet plan, i needn't of bothered as this is what i needed.
> 
> Some of the choices for the meals are things i will not like.
> 
> 1st meal: Whole eggs, could i drink them?
> 
> 2nd meal: Basmati rice, never tried it but will give it a go. Any alternative?
> 
> 3rd meal: Tuna, again will try it but any alternative? Also doubt i will eat salad.
> 
> 4th meal: Baked beans, is there an alternative?
> 
> 5th meal: PWO? pre or post workout?
> 
> 6th meal: Green veg, could i drink it as a juice if i made it?
> 
> Thanks for any help.


1st meal: Whole eggs, could i drink them? yes but microwave them first for 20 seconds.

2nd meal: Basmati rice, never tried it but will give it a go. Any alternative? Brown rice.

3rd meal: Tuna, again will try it but any alternative? Also doubt i will eat salad. Mackeral or salmon. You can wash Tuna in a sieve for 5 minutes then drink it blended with milk, it works and is a Jimmy fave.

4th meal: Baked beans, is there an alternative? Green beans. need a little help knowing what it is you don't like about em.

5th meal: PWO? pre or post workout? Post

6th meal: Green veg, could i drink it as a juice if i made it? Juiced veg is great but I think you should drink all the bits too so you get plenty of fibre.

HTH

SD


----------



## JohnyLee

thanks for that mate, big help to me.

i dont know what it is that i dont like about beans, to be honest ive never tried them.

I have a problem with trying new foods, im one of those were if i dont like the look or smell of food i wont try it and this is prob why im so unhealthy because iv always been a bad eater.

Im deadly serious about getting in shape though as im fed up of feeling ill with aches and pains all the time so im gonna start tryin new stuff.. TODAY


----------



## Tuna_boi

Just read this post properly. Very good for anyone, wanting more info on calculating their dietary requirements.


----------



## hackskii

*Good post Jimmy!*

Just read it too....

How did I miss this?

I would like to add that make it simple.

Fruits in the morning and vegetables in the afternoon/evening.

If you are overfeeding (bulking) eat digestive enzymes with the meals to get more out of your food and less wear and tear on the digestive system.

When dieting add fiber to your diet. If it does not contain fiber then add Apple pectin to it. This will help control that blood sugar thing Jimmy was talking about and keep insulin in check.

Insulin is your number one enemy when trying to lose bodyfat.

Keeping this in check is very important for success in fat loss.

Keep the meals small but frequent.

Eat within 30 minutes apon awakening.

Oh and if you are a guy then watch the soy proteins as this can raise estrogen in men.

Stick to the others listed.

Also for good ballance rotate your foods around. Try to not eat the same food everyday.

This goes for all the macros.

Do not eat the trans fat or the hydrogenated oils. They are in everything so read the labels for this.

Its even in peanutbutter

So get the natural kind this wont have it.

Add probiotics to your diet too. They are pretty cheap and you need these for good health.

Many things destroy this frendly bacteria like chlorinated water, antibiotics. They are cheap and very good for you.

Yogurt has this but dont get the sugary kind just the plain will do.


----------



## dk246

Sh!t hot post jimmy!!!! enjoyable read!

how many eggs would u say? 2 - 4? and could i mix them in with my oats?

medium sized chicken? with how much rice?

how much olive oil / whey

soz to be a pain


----------



## Bigdav

Brilliant post jimmy, wish id had that info when i first started training. And that nutritio data site is absolutely invaluable for anyone who doesnt have a clue about food ie most people. Ive already sent the link on to a few of my mates so cheers


----------



## Jimmy1

dk246 said:


> Sh!t hot post jimmy!!!! enjoyable read!
> 
> how many eggs would u say? 2 - 4? and could i mix them in with my oats?
> 
> medium sized chicken? with how much rice?
> 
> how much olive oil / whey
> 
> soz to be a pain


best to start a thread in the diet section stating your stats, goals and current food plan :smoke:


----------



## Jimmy1

Bigdav said:


> Brilliant post jimmy, wish id had that info when i first started training. And that nutritio data site is absolutely invaluable for anyone who doesnt have a clue about food ie most people. Ive already sent the link on to a few of my mates so cheers


thats what all uk-m mods are here for dude


----------



## Pete1436114491

JohnyLee said:


> i dont know what it is that i dont like about beans, to be honest ive never tried them.


What, you've never tried baked beans!!! No way......I don't believe you, your lying aren't you?.......c'mon, tell the truth, you have had baked beans really haven't you? Be honest, there's no shame in it.....

(he must be joking, mustn't he.......never had baked beans!?!)

Great post Jimmy!


----------



## bumps n lumps

I dont like the yolk in my boiled eggs so allways take them out does this make it better or worse?

I dont have a problem with the food to eat apart from I hate fish (all kinds) but apart from that the only problem I have is finding the time to eat that often, how do you guys get round that when you have kids to look after and work to go to?


----------



## Jimmy1

bumps n lumps said:


> I dont like the yolk in my boiled eggs so allways take them out does this make it better or worse?


well removing yolks makes what is a 'comlete' protein, incomplete

all the goodness is in the yolk

pm hackskii or one smart cookie for further info



bumps n lumps said:


> I dont have a problem with the food to eat apart from I hate fish (all kinds) but apart from that the only problem I have is finding the time to eat that often, how do you guys get round that when you have kids to look after and work to go to?


improvise dude

protein shakes are a good substitute....not the best, but better than nothing

you dont have to eat fish but a tuna smoothie will not taste of fish at all...i promise.....

......I have adjusted the recepie myself as well.

1 can of tuna (must be washed and mashed under tap for 3-4 mins)

1 pot of muller light yoghurt(natrual **** tastes like sick)

1 banana

1 plum or nectarine

1 large scoop of whey

a little sugar free squash

Blend for eternity or it has a tuna texture.

I actually look forward to these little beauties. I also eat about 50g of assorted unsalted nuts with each one (so no-one can complain about tuna being inferior) to add extra fats and aminos.

I think that just about covers a very tasty complete meal for someone on the go. Obviously I would prefer a nice grilled steak with new potatos and veg but our lives arnt always that simple and we need to adapt our eating habbits to suit our jobs. Remember that work pays for bodybuilding, not the other way round!

This way I can eat 4-5 cans of tuna down while at work and still keep my boss happy by not stopping every other hour to eat a half hour meal!


----------



## COWBOY

O.K First i'd like to say thankyou for taking the time out to write such a great thread !I just love it when all the crap is cut away and just the facts are written,nice and simple easy to follow and learn from.

Your the man Jimmy thanks bud! 

p.s Can i eat chicken sandwiches???


----------



## bumps n lumps

Jimmy said:


> you dont have to eat fish but a tuna smoothie will not taste of fish at all...i promise.....


I got to say that sounds fooooking nasty, but if the mood hits me I may give it a go..........ehr! maybe!, I supose nothing lost if i try (except contents of my gut, lol)


----------



## gadgesxi

tuna smoothie's aint nice at all!! there horrible!


----------



## Jimmy1

some people will disagree dude

i dont like cottage cheese but others do

its a matter of opinion


----------



## firemansam

I for one have tried the tuna smoothie and had no taste of tuna at all, honestly. Yet my mate made one and did not rinse the tuna enough and was gagging. It is all in the preparation LOL


----------



## hackskii

Jimmy add some ketchup to your cottage cheese.

It tasts good, if you dont like that then add salsa.


----------



## 3752

Jimmy your my hero.....


----------



## mark1436114490

Top post, just read it. The tuna smoothey has to be on my menu later - sound fookin horrible but as they say, don't knock it till you tried it!


----------



## DB

mark said:


> Top post, just read it. The tuna smoothey has to be on my menu later - sound fookin horrible but as they say, don't knock it till you tried it!


man i gotta work myself upto that.... a guy i know use to be in the army... he used to carry tobasco sauce with him where ever he went (missions/training etc)

as its so strong in flavour u can disguse anything may have to give it a go


----------



## hackskii

bumps n lumps said:


> I dont like the yolk in my boiled eggs so allways take them out does this make it better or worse?


*A couple of posts for more info on eggs.*

By Vince Gironda

Q: Thanks so much for your letter concerning protein intake and

the use of fertilized eggs.

Would you please tell me if the ingredient which causes the

anabolic effect is to be found in the white or the yellow of the egg

or must the entire egg be consumed in order to achieve the desired

results?

Also, how long do you recommend that an individual stay on the

fertilized egg diet?

A: The ingredient that causes the anabolic effect in eggs is the fat

(cholesterol). The yolk as you probably know, is 50 % fat! I,

however, would not advise the exclusion of the white because

science can only test for that which they are aware, or already

know.

This does not mean that justifies the removal of something that is

not understood. Science plays it safe; science is not an

experimentor. The real scientist is the guy who is trying to discover

something that was there all the time (nature), and takes the first

step (unscientific) and discovers nature's secrets.

Actually, there is nothing new at all. The facts were always there. I

do not subscribe to man's laws (science). My information comes

from a different source. All I have to tell you is that I am turning

out men like Don Peters, who at 43 years of age looks better now

than he ever did when he was 20 years younger and taking steroids.

Just put my findings to use and see for yourself.

I will put my reputation on the line to prove that steroids are not

any better or as good as four dozen fertile eggs, 100 liver tabs, and

100 amino acid tablets per day.

Another clip:

Q: I am 15 years old and I have been bodybuilding for about 1 ½

years. I weigh 175. You should receive my order for your arm

course very soon in the future. I have a question. I hope you will

please answer. I saw an add about Formulas B3 and B7. It said in

one of the testimonials that it is a substitute for anabolic steroids

but it is natural. Do you know if this stuff works? Does it hurt your

body in any way? I don't ever want to use anything that would

harm my body in any way.

A: Single vitamins (Mono Substances) cannot work, they need

catalysts to be utilized. If you're interested in producing male

hormones in your body, do as the fellows in my gym are doing. 1-3

dozen raw fertile eggs mixed in ½ & ½ cream and milk beaten, and

taken every 3 hours will produce an anabolic effect by putting you

in a positive nitrogen balance. It's as easy as that. The effect is

really miraculous.

Still another clip:

Q: I certainly enjoy reading your articles. Your opinions carry a lot

of weight due to your years of experience. However, two articles

which appeared in Iron Man magazine appear to be contradictory:

1. Iron Man, January, 1979, Volume 38 No. 2: "I have seen

students gain one inch on arms in 3 days, eating one dozen eggs

and one pound of beef daily."

2. Iron Man, September, 1978, Volume 37 No. 6: "I advocate a

relatively "low" protein intake, about 65 grams per day. The body

can't digest more than 20 grams per meal."

One dozen eggs and a pound of beef would amount to

approximately 180 grams of protein a day, far in excess of what

you recommend in the September, 1978 article.

Would you please explain?

A: Sorry about the confusion.

My feeling about body builders seriously training for maximum

muscle size is simple; 4 fertile eggs every three hours is a necessity

to achieve positive nitrogen balance. This is the bottom line in

body building nutrition. It's the easiest way to achieve the anabolic

state.

Men over 40, like Don Peters and Don Howorth look better now

than they did at age 30 or under. Don Peters is at present up to 4

dozen a day, and looks unbelievable. I personally achieved the best

condition of my life on 65 grams of protein a day (eggs, meat and

butter).

You are opening a Pandora's Box by expecting a simple answer to

your questions. If you ever get to California perhaps I could go into

detail and cover every aspect of this with you.

To summarize this, I go on record by stating that you would be far

better off with 65 grams of protein, than 300.


----------



## hackskii

bumps n lumps said:


> I dont like the yolk in my boiled eggs so allways take them out does this make it better or worse?


Posted this on another thread but some facts about eggs:

What do eggs have in them?

The whites contain niacin, riboflavin, chlorine, magnesium, potassium, sodium and sulfur.

The yolks With the exception of riboflavin and niacin, the yolk contains a higher proportion of the egg's vitamins than the white. All of the egg's vitamins A, D and E are in the yolk. Egg yolks are one of the few foods naturally containing vitamin D.

Eggs also contain LECITHIN, Calcium, thiamin, folic acid and some good fats.

The yolk also contains more phosphorus, manganese, iron, iodine, copper, and calcium than the white, and it contains all of the zinc. The yolk of a Large egg contains about 59 calories.

Raw eggs are not as nutrious as cooked aggs, same goes for meats and vegetables as well.


----------



## BIG-UNC

silly question maybe but if i run the tuna under the tap whilst crushing it would i not be putting all the goodness down the drain !!!!!!!!


----------



## gadgesxi

BIG-UNC said:


> silly question maybe but if i run the tuna under the tap whilst crushing it would i not be putting all the goodness down the drain !!!!!!!!


id say no, all the goodness is in the tuna, not the oil/brine.


----------



## hackskii

You can get tuna in spring water here.

Otherwise it is in vegetable oil and I dont think that is as good.

Vegetable oil will raise the Omega 6 fatty acids.

Some tuna is packed in olive oil and this would be second best.


----------



## top_cat

Thanks for the great post.


----------



## Tatyana

Supplement: AICR's 11th Annual Research Conference on Diet, Nutrition and Cancer*Applying Science to Changing Dietary Patterns1 *

*</NOBR><NOBR>David Heber2</NOBR> and <NOBR>Susan Bowerman</NOBR> *

UCLA Center for Human Nutrition, Los Angeles, CA.

2To whom correspondence should be addressed. E-mail: [email protected]

The intake of 400-600 g/d of fruits and vegetables is associated with reduced incidence of many common forms of cancer. These foods contain phytochemicals that can modulate gene expression to inhibit carcinogenesis via multiple pathways. Many phytochemicals are colorful, providing an easy way to communicate increased diversity of fruits and vegetables to the public. Red foods contain lycopene, the pigment in tomatoes, which is localized in the prostate gland and may be involved in maintaining prostate health. Yellow-green vegetables, such as corn and leafy greens, contain lutein and zeaxanthin, which are localized in the retina where age-related macular degeneration occurs. Red-purple foods contain anthocyanins, which are powerful antioxidants found in red apples, grapes, berries and wine. Orange foods, including carrots, mangos, apricots, pumpkin and winter squash, contain ß-carotene. Orange-yellow foods, including oranges, tangerines and lemons contain citrus flavonoids. Green foods, including broccoli, Brussels sprouts and kale, contain glucosinolates. White-green foods in the onion family contain allyl sulfides. Consumers are advised to ingest one serving of each of the above groups daily, putting this recommendation within the National Cancer Institute and American Institute for Cancer Research guidelines of five to nine servings per day. The color code provides simplification, but it is also important as a way to help consumers to find common fruits and vegetables easily while traveling, eating in restaurants or working. At home, simple ways of preparing foods rapidly and easily are needed to influence dietary patterns.


----------



## hackskii

I agree with that all the colors with fruits and vegetables.


----------



## phatboi

Really Help full dude thanks alot!!!!!!


----------



## get_bigger

great post will try the smoothies but i hope my breath doesnt smell as i'll prob take it at work. what are the exact measurements?


----------



## dandare2007

is a good diet, im going to give it a try, thanks alot lads.


----------



## Saber_RBP

Really found this helpful, I'm a real noobie and this was great to read


----------



## Saber_RBP

ok, i'm confussed about something, i've worked out that my body uses roughly 3865Kcal to function, thats after my gym, dog walking and other activites have been taken into account, so what should i add on top of that to gain mass?


----------



## 3752

firstly you would look at what you are consuming now to maintain your weight then add 500cal every day for a week and look at the gains you make...


----------



## Saber_RBP

thanks again


----------



## Captain Hero

Nice thread Jimmy, reps


----------



## butcher907

Cheers!


----------



## Return2Glory

Maybe I've worked it out wrong:

I make it that I need 4655 cals a day but that means (at 40%) I need to eat 465 grams of protein? Is that right or have totally ****ed up? lol


----------



## Jimmy1

the example is only a guide and ratios of macro's are a more individual thing

aim for around 4000 kcals to start with

get 350-400g P, 350-400g C, and 100-150g F

once you do this for a month or so, re asses and see if kcals need to go up or down

also macro ratio's can be altered to individuals


----------



## Andy Dee

SportDr said:


> You can wash Tuna in a sieve for 5 minutes then drink it blended with milk, it works and is a Jimmy fave.


 :thumb: :thumb : Genius, thanks for this. :thumb:


----------



## paulo11

does any one no why u have to microwave eggs for twenty seconds before eating


----------



## hackskii

paulo11 said:


> does any one no why u have to microwave eggs for twenty seconds before eating


To kill an enzyme in it so you can eat it.


----------



## gibbsy07

Hi i am just new here and have just been doing a bit of reading here and there and i came across these posts, i like all the information that was given by jimmy, and i will read it again, but i was especially interested in reading the bit about the fertile eggs and i am going to give it a try, because of the anabolic part, i have toyed with the idea of taking steroids for a few years but in the end i have talked myself out of it, don't get me wrong i am not knocking anyone who takes them, it is up to the individual, anyway i have sort of lost track a bit here, so my question is this i want to try the eggs thing but it says you have to take it with half cream and half milk, but i stopped drinking milk a few months ago in a bid to help clear acne and it has worked well in doing this ,but i do miss my milk, especially for the extra cals, and ceriels like oats but id rather have clear skin, but if there are any suggestions on taking oats without milk i would like to hear them, anyway sorry for babbling, can i take the eggs on there own or with some water, if *hackskii or anyone that has some knowlege about this could help i would appreciate the advice thanks.*

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/hackskii/


----------



## hackskii

I would get free range eggs, they have 19 times the Omega 3's than regular eggs.

Vince Gironda used free range eggs and dessicated liver tablets.

Nobody said you had to have oats with water, you can cook them too....lol

A little bit of butter on them, a scoop of whey, and bingo, nice wholsome meal.


----------



## gibbsy07

hi there Hackski i no i could cook the oats, but just the other week there i tried cooking them with some water and put some splenda for flavour, but they were disgusting no flavour when you cook your oats with whey i take it you must add water aswell as i said i don't have milk anymore so i would have to add some kind of liquid right?

Also why the dessicated liver tablets with the eggs can you explain please, and can i take the eggs on there own without the milk and cream, and i am going to appear really stupid hear but i thought i better ask anyway, i am guessing that a fertile egg is uncooked egg is that right, and hackski i don't want to appear to cheeky here but is there a link to that article about the eggs so i can read it for myself, and just one last thing if a person was consuming that many eggs a day would that not raise there colestorel levels, i just want to know if it is safe or not thanks.https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/hackskii/


----------



## hackskii

Dont cook the oats with the whey.

Here is a snip from Vince:

Q: Thanks so much for your letter concerning protein intake and

the use of fertilized eggs.

Would you please tell me if the ingredient which causes the

anabolic effect is to be found in the white or the yellow of the egg

or must the entire egg be consumed in order to achieve the desired

results?

Also, how long do you recommend that an individual stay on the

fertilized egg diet?

A: The ingredient that causes the anabolic effect in eggs is the fat

(cholesterol). The yolk as you probably know, is 50 % fat! I,

however, would not advise the exclusion of the white because

science can only test for that which they are aware, or already

know.

This does not mean that justifies the removal of something that is

not understood. Science plays it safe; science is not an

experimentor. The real scientist is the guy who is trying to discover

something that was there all the time (nature), and takes the first

step (unscientific) and discovers nature's secrets.

Actually, there is nothing new at all. The facts were always there. I

do not subscribe to man's laws (science). My information comes

from a different source. All I have to tell you is that I am turning

out men like Don Peters, who at 43 years of age looks better now

than he ever did when he was 20 years younger and taking steroids.

Just put my findings to use and see for yourself.

I will put my reputation on the line to prove that steroids are not

any better or as good as four dozen fertile eggs, 100 liver tabs, and

100 amino acid tablets per day.


----------



## gibbsy07

Hi so when do i add the whey, no offence but 100 amino acid tabs that is alot of amino tabs, i am not a complete novice i have been lifting weights for a few years but my weight always yoyos up and down and that is due to myself having time off, i am not trying to be narky with you or even cheeky, i just wanted some answers from you because i no you have some experience, i no you showed me that article but that doesn't really answer any of my questions, i just wanted to know why i had to use the liver tablets, have you ever went on this diet, i just want to know if it is safe, but no one seems to be rushing in to give me any answers i thought forums were meant to help you not confuse you, i am sorry if i sound a little ungrateful but i am just frustrated with my training caus i seem to have hit that wall a while ago and can't seem to get any bigger and that is why i was thinking about steroids, but when i read about that egg thing i thought i could give it ago, but if you don't know much about it then thats fine, i just wanted some info on it ie is it safe, or damaging to your health, thanks for your help so far.


----------



## hackskii

The liver tabs are very high in Vitamin B-12 as well as other B-vitamins and iron.

It is said to increase stamina and also has some unknown growth factors.

The raw eggs, the amino's and the liver all are for protein, and some added things.

I personally would chuck down 100 liver tabs and 30 raw eggs, I could not do that and it probably would be a shock to the system anyway.

Liver has long been held by old time bodybuilders as one of the main supplements.


----------



## EDG301

Great info, have just come up with my calorie inputs. Can anyone tell me whether it would be worth reducing my carbs and upping my protein n fats on my non training days?? I will be following a medium carb and fats diet anyway as i know i do not react well to high carb intake, i.e get drowsy etc. I have done 2 separate calculations for both my training & non training days therefore the calorie input adjusts to the calorie output. (activity levels)


----------



## Jimmy1

just keep the ratios of macros the same, but lower the kcals


----------



## wesuk

Hi ,

does anyone have anymore info on reaching an anabolic state on fertile eggs?

for instance do the eggs have to be fertile? if so how do you get them ?

is this really as good as steriods if so how come everyone doesnt do it?

if i was to try it would i have to eat lower carbs?

i am quite a novice been training on and off for a few years toying with the idea of steriods but i know that you have to be deadly serious about them, would this not be a good alterative in that case

or have i got it wrong all together its just in a reply earlier in this thread from an expert it seems this can bring amazing results

any help would be greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## uknick

Great post Jimmy for a newbie such as myself. A real eye opener&#8230;

My god it is so hard to eat enough. My target today is 3,700cals split 322g protein, 400g carbs & 90g fat.

This is my first day of measuring all I eat and I'm at 5pm and managed only:

2609 Cals

177g Protein

270g Carbs

95g Fat (tinned mackerel, avocado, peanut butter, malt loaf)

All of the above are from natural foods except 3xwhey scoops. I have resorted to raiding the fridge looking for high protein foods. Just scoffed an avocado and 100g of smoked salmon. Think I will need to stop at the supermarket and buy a large steak for supper!

I had absolutely no idea how much volume was necessary if you are avoiding simple carbs, high animal fat & junk food. I think the only answer is more shakes and bulking drinks? The idea of getting to 4-4.5k which on your calculations would be necessary is thought provoking&#8230; Thanks again. Nick


----------



## kwyno32

great post...really helpful! my diet has always been a bit hit and miss and along with a labour intensive job have always struggled when it comes to bulking... did the sums and was falling way short on cals. upped the intake and already seen gains !

thanks for top class info !!!


----------



## Jimmy1

uknick said:


> Great post Jimmy for a newbie such as myself. A real eye opener&#8230;
> 
> My god it is so hard to eat enough. My target today is 3,700cals split 322g protein, 400g carbs & 90g fat.
> 
> This is my first day of measuring all I eat and I'm at 5pm and managed only:
> 
> 2609 Cals
> 
> 177g Protein
> 
> 270g Carbs
> 
> 95g Fat (tinned mackerel, avocado, peanut butter, malt loaf)
> 
> All of the above are from natural foods except 3xwhey scoops. I have resorted to raiding the fridge looking for high protein foods. Just scoffed an avocado and 100g of smoked salmon. Think I will need to stop at the supermarket and buy a large steak for supper!
> 
> I had absolutely no idea how much volume was necessary if you are avoiding simple carbs, high animal fat & junk food. I think the only answer is more shakes and bulking drinks? The idea of getting to 4-4.5k which on your calculations would be necessary is thought provoking&#8230; Thanks again. Nick


your on the right track

rome wasnt built in a day they say

use the info to build your diet....then slowly add foods to attain your desired kcals over the oncoming months

the kcal requirement calculations are complicated tbh....just go slowly and add food as you can manage

good luck


----------



## Jay.32

Great read...


----------



## D_MMA

Good read dude. nice 1. reps


----------



## nobody

How about Balut ? :drool:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Balut_(egg)


----------



## ragahav

thanks for the post ...I think I can take a leaf or two from this


----------



## kev-09

great posting, this should help me a lot

thanks!!


----------



## lumberjack

this was so helpful!! i was about to spend some money, asking one of the many amazing bodybuilder trainers on here for a diet, and yes im sure I willget a load more support and knowledge from them, I feel getting my diet sorted, and used to regularly doing it, is going to be very important, before it is tweaked and made better by a trainer.

I found out on my current diet that im eating about 2500 cals a day, but my rmr was 3800 cals without training, and bumped upto 4400 on training days, so despite me dieting, I feel I need to increase my cals upto 3000 to start with, or im going to lose to much to quick, but we will see.

Thanks so much!!

Finding this website amazing!


----------



## bigwill_sunn

Hey all

Maybe this is posted sumwhere else or you can direct me to sumwhere but anyways....

Im going to compete next march im in bulk mode atm, so im just eating eating and eating, can anyone help to learn me how to count and weigh foods etc cause as u all no u needa be able to do that for show time. Any help is thanked!

laterss


----------



## lumberjack

Pretty much all food now, tells you how much it weighs, its calorie content per 100g, its fat content per 100g and protein per 100g, so you can work it all out pretty easy.

Like 100g of chicken breast is about 180 calories, but 100g of beef mince is about 280 calories, 100g of green beans is about 40 calories, 100g of potato is about 80 cals.


----------



## Jimmy1

your welcome lumberjack 

bigwill_sunn

try this

http://www.nutritiondata.com/


----------



## bigwill_sunn

Cheers guys!

Thanks for the link. :thumb:


----------



## Woody1985

I think that this thread is invaluable especially to hard-gainers, and is a real eye-opener. My diet begins on the 8th of June, cause I'm on tour at the minute and it is damn near impossible to eat either enough or the right kinds of foods. Thank you.

Woody


----------



## giggitygiggity

hey there guys does any have an alternitive to oats? i just cants stand them. i've tried numerous things but cant seem to take to them.

any suggestions?

this thread really helped and the moderators should be comended for the info and respones.

:beer:


----------



## SnakeyB

Hi, first of great post, very thorough.

My question is: all of the calculations for each category seem to be geared towards finding the total no. of calories expended by the body for that particular function & if this is the case then why is the total no. computed what you should aim for in order for this to function as a weight gaining diet?

Is the section on calories from exercise in fact the 'extra' amount you should be taking in & the sum total of all the other categories is your level to maintain a muscular physique rather than grow, or is it just the case that when you take this scientific approach to nutrition & actually consume everything that the body needs then then large volumes of protein is the source of the new mass?

Apologies if you addressed this & I missed it, but it seemed like all of the steps (bar Costs of Exercise Activity) would apply to 'normal' people as well that were not exercising, unless this is geared towards athletes & any calorific excess needed to grow is are in the formulae already.

Also where do the numbers come from? Is this anecdotal or based in scientific studies.

PS is there any way to estimate BMR without knowing your bodyfat %, or do I have to go buy some BF callipers before I can use this properly?

Thanks!


----------



## Lil D

An old post , but a great one , priceless information for any athlete.


----------



## strange_days

Fantastic read, reps for that man !


----------



## Mazza6059

Amazing Post thanks!

cleared up a lot that i was unsure of.

got my diet right and lost a lot of BF, toned up, but now want to add mass and keep waist same size so going to up my calories in regard to all the advice above 

Thanks again!


----------



## Jayo

Hi Jimmy,

At the end of the formula for calculating calorie requirements it says:



> Now that's a lot of food! And I must eat this each and every day when I want to gain weight.


So assuming thats a formula to gain weight... what would be changed to get a maintenance level calorie requirement? Is it the "22" multiplier at the very beginning that needs to be changed?


----------



## Jimmy1

dunno dude

if you read it again....its not my formula

sorry


----------



## stevo99

one of the best diet posts ive ever read thank you


----------



## irelandcenter

Great Post!


----------



## PumpedUp

This is the ****

You couldnt ask for more.

Plain English, i like it


----------



## quartz075

thanks good to read.


----------



## offo

150lbs/ 2.2=68

fat mass 68X0.30=20.4

free fat mass 68-20.4=47.6kg

RMR 22X 47.6+500= 1547.2

Step2

RMR 1547.2X 1.6= 2475cals

2475 X 1.6= 3960

is that correct so far its very similar to yours

Step 3

TEF 1547 0.10= 154g per pound bodyweight

2475 + 154 = 2629

Step 4----

Step 5

RMR 1547 + 3960= 5507

I am not sure how well i have done to be honest some help would be good  This is for bulking anything on cutting?


----------



## S1mran

hey,

this is great really helping me get my eating sorted  cheers jimmy.


----------



## Mattman78

Another great read along with "How to Grow At Work and Home Guide...."

Thanks for sharing


----------



## warren

im 190lbs and have just done the formulea as apparently need 4530kcals to maintain, surley that cant be right? maybee i messed up but thats alot of kcals, i wouldnt have a prob getting them in but surley thats too much


----------



## Jimmy1

depends on your energy output


----------



## culchied

Equally great post. Number crunching as I type... :thumb:


----------



## poshbird

I'm no good with maths could someone help me with working out how many calories I should be eating? I'm 5,2 weigh 78kg and I work in an office and I have just started working out. I want to loose a couple of stone and gain muscle


----------



## jassdhali

poshbird said:


> I'm no good with maths could someone help me with working out how many calories I should be eating? I'm 5,2 weigh 78kg and I work in an office and I have just started working out. I want to loose a couple of stone and gain muscle


Not to be harsh - but your well lazy. Work it out...... :tongue:


----------



## benster

Have made a spreadsheet for easy calculation of calorie requirements, as documented on page 1.

Any errors, or improvements, let me know!

daily calorie calculator.zip


----------



## Bulk2010

I eat the same on training days as I do on non training days?

I'm obviously making an error somewhere. Also I have noticed that although I have not been backk lifting for long I have quickly hit a point where my weight is not increasing. Its been the same for 2 weeks now. I am still lifting the same, and eating the same but nowt is happening.


----------



## BrutalRaw

Great Post , im going to go shopping tonight and get some supplies and give this a crack as best i can .

But in Regards to Protein Sources.

Soy,Nuts,Lentils are these all essential?

as i dont like any kind of nut ive come across nor do i like Soy Products .

and well Lentils i cant say ive tried but they look small enough to be able to chuck in with a meal and me not notice too much .

Also if im trying to cut , rather than bulk is it still reccomended to have around 6 small varied meals than just 3 regular meals ?

Thanks in advance for any suggestions .


----------



## skinnyfat

benster I reckon thats for men only?


----------



## benster

skinnyfat said:


> benster I reckon thats for men only?


I think that it probably is... :whistling:


----------



## dj112233

really great help that mate good read aswell


----------



## adsdj

Have tried to figure out something and looked around on the net for an answer but no luck, what is the 22 multiplyer based on in the RMR calculation (22 x lean mass)? Any ideas?


----------



## chelios

Great post, thanks!


----------



## steve1234567890

just what I was looking for. shocked when i worked out my cals though lol! cheers mate


----------



## Jimmy1

steve1234567890 said:


> just what I was looking for. shocked when i worked out my cals though lol! cheers mate


if the kcals are too much to cope with...lower them....and gradually work your way up

rome wasnt built in a day


----------



## Bruford2010

Great post! Thanks for the advice, a big help.


----------



## derrick1551

Wow...i knew that this wasnt going to be an easy task 'bodybuilding' but even the reading is hard to get your head round..lol.

realy good post this and know that this will help me in a big way so thank you!!


----------



## Jimmy1

no problem derrick

if its complicated then ignore the berradi section about working out your kcals....and go with 3500kcals to start...then add as you go from there


----------



## IrishRaver

Absolutely brilliant mate! You've opened my eyes a lot as a beginner, you've got my thanks and my respect Jimmy.


----------



## Jimmy1

your welcome...hope it helps


----------



## steste

Hello iv been told to speak to jimmy for a diet i'm 5"6 weight 10.5 stone on 50 mg Anavar but increasing it to 80 mg and taking protein whay but i want to cut and bulk at the same time if possible can you help us jimmy


----------



## Jimmy1

yes you need to eat very clean....record all kcals....wait a few weeks...if your losing weight and getting stroner, then your on the right track...if not...adjust kcals again and see what happens


----------



## IrishRaver

Which foods contain good quality fats? I'm stuck as I don't know what to eat :S

Fish is not an option for me, I can't eat it.

The only foods which I'm currently getting fats from are meat and nuts! Not including ex. v. olive oil.


----------



## Jimmy1

seeds

avacado

butter (non easy spread)

udo's oil

you can supplement mct and fish oils etc in tablet form


----------



## Gezza81

Wow! a wealth of information there for us newbie's - thank you!


----------



## mr power

excellent post thanks


----------



## Btnek1664

Awesome thread gents,a wealth of top notch info in user freindly format-thanks....


----------



## bambam123

Thanks, very informative


----------



## Greshie

Excellent article ... if anyone is stuck trying to calculate their body fat % using height /weight ratio tables I found the calculator at the following link the most useful , it works out BMI , % fat, lean body mass , and recommended minimum intakes of proteins and calories.

http://www.scientificpsychic.com/fitness/diet.html


----------



## brothergrim

Brilliant post great for a novice like me trying to work on his diet!!


----------



## Big Kris

Awsome post!!!


----------



## JS95

Brilliant read that is by the way! But one question, I do 3 hour cardio a week , along with 4 hour weights - ish, but at the end of the day I'm a 66kg 5'10 male, but according to all those calculations I'm going to need 3000, I'm currently shooting at about 2000-2500, wont going over 3000 just make me fat?


----------



## xcase

Great post, i will be putting this in to action once my back is sorted....


----------



## DJay

really really good post, thanks alot mate


----------



## Gumball78

Thanks mate, another thread bookmarked! Thanks for taking the time to write the thread there's alot of work been put in there so...nice one!


----------



## Roy Batty

Ok here goes

I weight 105 kg with an estimated bf % of 12

Fat mass 105*0,12 = 12,6

Fat free mass 105-12,6 = 92,4 kg

RMR

22*92,4+500= 2532,8

Step #2

RMR + activity factor

2532,8*1.5 = 3799,2 cals ~ 3800

"The Cost of Activity represents how many calories are required to move your butt around during the day. This includes the cost of walking out to your car, scraping the ice off the damn thing, driving to work, pinching the secretary's ass, going to lunch with the boys, and of course, training after work. These factors make up about 20 to 40% of your daily caloric intake based on your activity level. So let's figure out your costs of activity. I'll use myself as an example again."

I suppose this means the transport to where ever you are training, not the actual training itself, ells the MET calculation would be pointless.

Another thing- 1.5 seems a bit high compared to similar formulas found on the web. One particular have 1.5 for "moderately active which includes moderate exercise or sports 3-5 days a week" which sounds like more than "light office work/watching TV"

I'm not saying which is right and which is wrong I have no clue, just saying I'm making different observations different places.

So RMR is TOTAL energy used on a day WITHOUT workout? Meaning cals spend over 24 hours right???

Costs of Exercise Activity:

105 kg * 1½ h duration * MET value of 6 => 105*1.5*6 = 945

TEF 2532,8*0.15 = 379,9 ~ 380

Putting it all together:

RMR plus activity factor 3800 + Costs of Exercise Activity 945 + TEF 380 =>

3800 + 945 + 380 = 5125

Now my logic encounters a problem here, since RMR plus activity factor is for 24 hours I assume? HOW can we add additionally 1.5 hour For exercise activity? Without subtracting 1.5 hour worth of RMR plus activity factor?????? We don't suddenly have 25.5 hours in the day.


----------



## dan5878

wow nice one ,just what ive been looking for


----------



## mattyvx

Roy Batty said:


> Ok here goes
> 
> Putting it all together:
> 
> RMR plus activity factor 3800 + Costs of Exercise Activity 945 + TEF 380 =>
> 
> 3800 + 945 + 380 = 5125
> 
> Now my logic encounters a problem here, since RMR plus activity factor is for 24 hours I assume? HOW can we add additionally 1.5 hour For exercise activity? Without subtracting 1.5 hour worth of RMR plus activity factor?????? We don't suddenly have 25.5 hours in the day.


The initial RMR is a good estimate however when you add the activity factor using the scale 1.2-2.1 these figures usually include the thermic effect of food and are based on number of times exercise is performed per week. e.g. 1.2-1.4 may equal little or no exercise and 1.9 might be extreme exercise 6-7 days

Also your point about the number of hours trained I think is correct; the calcs given are estimates should not include additional exercise. When i've worked this before the exercise is accounted for when you add the activity factor.

In summary:

IMO Using the calcs will give you an inflated calorific burn however, the post is very useful in the fact it gets you thinking about how many calories you should be consuming and explains well factors which effect calorie intake. It emphasises the point that you won't get bigger unless you eat bigger.

To get a really accurate cal burn you need to take into account age,gender and also add up each specific exercise (sleeping,eating,working,gym,cardio) indivually but as a guide i'd say thumbs up.

Probs give you inflated readings but the message is clear


----------



## Sk1nny

All I can say is wow what a great post and thanks. Will read it again a few times as it's all new to me but it's great and very easy to follow for a novice ( me


----------



## craig200123

Great post


----------



## Dm73

Thanks for posting that !! A great read  Need help like that as feeling really rubbish on my diet !! :-(


----------



## Iluv2b_Free

Good Good informative post


----------



## LeBigMac

Only just found this thread. Great read. Going to use this to put together my next bulking diet. Thing I got from this the most was about adjusting my diet accordig to the day ahead.

Well put together article thank you.


----------



## legoheed

great read just opened my eyes wide !


----------



## gashead88

absolute beautyyyy!!!

I'm well and truly a newbie but this has helped me no end!!!


----------



## Tombo

Excellent article!

Why are people doubting the method for determining calories needed so much? Is there a more accurate measure? You say it's inflated, by how much?


----------



## Jimmy1

the kcals measured by the formula are hard for most to eat

its better to start low, and work up to optimum if you can

also...if its a rea chore to eat...thats your body telling you to slow down...if you dont, it will stress your digestive system and cause (imo) over active acid production in the long run

so eat what you can manage...plus add a bit....dont force too much


----------



## Thin guy

yeah got to agree great informative post for new guy's(me) to start of with the basics.

Bit scary though as me being naturally skinny 11stone and 5ft 10" this seems like it would cost a fortune to sort my diet, has anyone broke it down into roughly how much this would cost a month/weekly to get 5000 kcal and is there any tips of doing it while keeping costs down as money is tight.

Tom


----------



## SeventhSin

Many Thanks.

Really good post, explained perfectly.


----------



## Jimmy1

Thin guy said:


> yeah got to agree great informative post for new guy's(me) to start of with the basics.
> 
> Bit scary though as me being naturally skinny 11stone and 5ft 10" this seems like it would cost a fortune to sort my diet, has anyone broke it down into roughly how much this would cost a month/weekly to get 5000 kcal and is there any tips of doing it while keeping costs down as money is tight.
> 
> Tom


this comes down to where you shop

chicken, eggs and tuna are cheaper

mince is cheaper than steak

bulk buy frozen is a tip

powders can be cheap if you shop around on the net

remember...consistancy is key....consistent eating cheap is better than expensive , then nothing when cash runs out

remember bb'ing needs to fit into your life...not the other way around....so do what you can manage


----------



## skaman007

whats best post workout alongside my whey shake for insulin spike??someone suggested frys turkish delight or a banana


----------



## Jimmy1

i always used to use dextrose


----------



## Elephantstone1436114787

Good post xD


----------



## GeorgeUK-M

On myfitnesspal thisnonlybcomes up as 1755 kcal, 167 carbs, 34 fats, 183 protein.

Is that enough carbs etc?


----------



## GeorgeUK-M

ANyone?


----------



## Bruze

Enough for what u idiot


----------



## GeorgeUK-M

bulking u idiot


----------



## zoomdave

great post, but is it, or this stuff hard too get ur head around lol.


----------



## Sharpiedj

Wow great post some very good information here


----------



## rchippex

Quite simply an awesome post. I learnt a lot from this that I had somehow missed in years of training. Never really had a hard and fast diet but coming up to doing a course so getting a strict diet in place.


----------



## 2tikk

Add Title


----------



## Ablaze-Rich

Do you have to eat the eggs raw? Or can you have say scrambled or boiled etc?

Thanks so much for this.

I've just been checking out this video:

http://www.themusclemaximizer.com/freeinfo.php?hop=velvizhis

But not sure whether he knows what he's on about - although he sounds convincing! Whats the best and easiest and cheapest way to work out your body type? And how do you know what percentage of your body is fat?

I was always skinny, but now I'm in my thirties and spent a few years sitting around web programming, I've recently got a bit of a belly, though my arms and legs are still skinny. Whats the best way to burn this off and to put on muscle in its place?


----------



## sonofmivie

great post ...... but scared the **** out of me, quite a lot to think about just one question whats the best way to find out my body fat? are the scale things in tescos and boots any good? the big ones you pay 50p to use :confused1:


----------



## UKNEWTS

sonofmivie said:


> great post ...... but scared the **** out of me, quite a lot to think about just one question whats the best way to find out my body fat? are the scale things in tescos and boots any good? the big ones you pay 50p to use :confused1:


i use the ones in my gym they have handles on the side to hold to work it out, so if the ones in boots do give it a crack


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538

No matter how many times i read this it always refreshes things i already know and its always good ot go back to basics with both diet and also training


----------



## Craig660

Has any of there new boys on here used this to calculate your calorie intake and what did you think


----------



## Craig660

Bump


----------



## jimmywst

Craig660 said:


> Bump


Might have missed something but used what mate ?


----------



## .:AK:.

5'8 and 125lbs skinny fat, previously 160lbs and chubby. Don't know my BF% so using the Mifflin-St Jeor calculation. MEN: BMR = [9.99 x 57)] + [6.25 x 173] - [4.92 x age (19)] + 5 = about 1555kcal. Not sure about which beginner mass building workout to do probably SS or allPro so 3x days a week working out, apart from that I'm a fairly sedentary student who probably walks 1 hour a day to and from university so 1.3 activity factor? Wanting to gain muscle so with addition of 15% it comes to 2325kcal.

2325kcal

125g Protein

50g Fat

305g Carbs

Looking good?


----------



## Craig660

Used the calculation and what did you think, I am referring to the more experienced chaps


----------



## DHC

Jimmy said:


> Before we go on, why don't we try this out on me. Since I'm an athlete with a body weight of 200lbs at 5% body fat, I'd take my total body mass and divide it by 2.2:
> 
> Total body mass in kilograms = 200lbs / 2.2 = 91 kg
> 
> Next I'd multiply this kilogram number (91 kg) by my percent of body fat. Remember, percents are really decimals so 5% equals 0.05, 12% bodyfat will be .12 etc.
> 
> )


I can do the maths but

How do I figure out how much is my body fat %. I dont get this bit.

I am 190cm tall and my weight is 104kg at the moment.


----------



## Bulk Meats

good read!


----------



## AndyTee

Good stuff, great advice.


----------



## DeeGee77

I've just done the calculations and my calorie intake should be 4200 apparently!! I've redone it about six times thinking I had went wrong but still get the same answer. I'm new to all this and start my workout (stronglifts) on Monday.

I've been the same weight (77kgs) give or take a few kgs for about the past 5 years and I'm pretty sure I have not been eating nowhere near 4200 calories, after reading all of the thread am I right in thinking that if I haven't been eating 4200 calories per day I should have lost weight?


----------



## bigtrig

need help on diet builking up iam 6f2 and iam 18.66 st em dont like fish or salad or cheese lol cheers


----------



## Fletch68

bigtrig said:


> need help on diet builking up iam 6f2 and iam 18.66 st em dont like fish or salad or cheese lol cheers


Wind-up??


----------



## tomfw

@Jimmy

Great read


----------



## Spiby34

Great post mate


----------



## Bojax

Really informative topic, thank you!


----------



## DJ_JOYCERZ

im new to this and i just wanted to get some good advise im 17 going on 18 and im 80kg im a rugby player and thaiboxer and go to the gym i have good legs and good arms back and chest but i have no abs the most i get when i tense is the upper two how should i go about getting the other four what excersies should i do and what kind of a diet would be best ??


----------



## cudsyaj

DJ_JOYCERZ said:


> im new to this and i just wanted to get some good advise im 17 going on 18 and im 80kg im a rugby player and thaiboxer and go to the gym i have good legs and good arms back and chest but i have no abs the most i get when i tense is the upper two how should i go about getting the other four what excersies should i do and what kind of a diet would be best ??


Diet gets the abs out, diet alone... you need to get your overall body fat low enough to allow them to become visible.

Look up "cutting diet" have a read on the subject. HIIT and fasted cardio first thing in the morning is also a good route to take.


----------



## DJ_JOYCERZ

Thanks cudsyaj and will do


----------



## PurpleOnes

Really great thread packed with tons of information :bounce:


----------



## chicam2

Great post with some very good tips.


----------



## sonofmivie

This is a Great read full of useful info. Just one question is this a all purpose diet? What I mean by that is will I grow muscle but lose body fat this way and should I review it every so often and adjust according to how my lean mass changes? Sorry if these sound like stupid questions but just want to get all clear in my head before I go into it all guns blazing. Great thread keep em coming :-D


----------



## Drew1968

Are there any adjustments for age ? I'm 45 and just started ! After having to retire from football and always wanting to keep my weight down to aid trying to keep fit and keep up with 20 year olds.

I have no decided to try and get into decent shape looks wise. I am training twice a week, once on a Sunday and one mid week, doing entire upper body over about 1.5 hrs.

My legs are big from football so i just want to build up my top half. My trouble is i drive a truck so taking food along is fairly hard work. I need easy to prepare easy to take along to work food.


----------



## jimmywst

Drew1968 said:


> Are there any adjustments for age ? I'm 45 and just started ! After having to retire from football and always wanting to keep my weight down to aid trying to keep fit and keep up with 20 year olds.
> 
> I have no decided to try and get into decent shape looks wise. I am training twice a week, once on a Sunday and one mid week, doing entire upper body over about 1.5 hrs.
> 
> My legs are big from football so i just want to build up my top half. My trouble is i drive a truck so taking food along is fairly hard work. I need easy to prepare easy to take along to work food.


rather making adjustments for age mate its more of a question of inderviduality ... but the guide is a good way of working out what food groups and what quantity you should aim for

Everyone has different nutritional needs and goals so what split works for one lad won't necessarily work for the other

Once you get to grips with sorting out your macs then just tweak and play with different splits until you find what works.


----------



## bigpete123

i could really do with some help on my diet if anyone is willing to give me a hand?


----------



## jimmywst

bigpete123 said:


> i could really do with some help on my diet if anyone is willing to give me a hand?


What problems you having bp


----------



## bigpete123

well everything really, not really sure were to start, im 5,10 weigh 103kg and im about 25% body fat really wanna get it down then start bulking any tips?


----------



## bigpete123

jimmywst said:


> What problems you having bp


oh and i have Winstol and novadex ripavex as well,


----------



## jimmywst

Can't help you with the darker arts mate  ...

But a decent calorie calculator can be found here http://scoobysworkshop.com/calorie-calculator/


----------



## mluke

Nice post mate


----------



## Guest

Hi, I'm a 22 year old male , 5ft10 87kg in weight, I'm looking to lose body fat and gain muscle at the same time, what sort of foods should I go for? What quantitys, and how often should I eat etc? Thanks for any response


----------



## lukeb2233

Without trying to sound stupid I have a question, I only realised that I had been pretty low on the carbs for a while yesterday and as I hadn't been weighing my foods. Although my carbs have been low and Iv been eating clean I can't loose the stubborn fat around my lower back and lower abs, could this be due to my body storing fat due to having low carbs? Should I increase the carbs and potentially start loosing fat. I have even been smashing the fasted cardio to try to loose it on a daily basis.


----------



## jackedjackass

lukeb2233 said:


> Without trying to sound stupid I have a question, I only realised that I had been pretty low on the carbs for a while yesterday and as I hadn't been weighing my foods. Although my carbs have been low and Iv been eating clean I can't loose the stubborn fat around my lower back and lower abs, could this be due to my body storing fat due to having low carbs? Should I increase the carbs and potentially start loosing fat. I have even been smashing the fasted cardio to try to loose it on a daily basis.


Lol

If you think increasing calories will get rid of the last fat, you are wrong.

Try some carb cycling though.

Carbs up protein down for a day.


----------



## lukeb2233

Was just a thought, it's just stressing me out as to why I'm not loosing the fat although my carbs are lower than they should be. Can you tell me what yo think I should be consuming on a daily basis? I weigh 218 pounds at 14% body fat, I'm thinking I should be on about 180g protein, 370g carbs and about 40g essential fats?


----------



## nottzlad

thanks for this


----------



## PIJO

jackedjackass said:


> Lol
> 
> If you think increasing calories will get rid of the last fat, you are wrong.
> 
> Try some carb cycling though.
> 
> Carbs up protein down for a day.


Pretty sure it's carbs high fat low. Protein should be high on all days.


----------



## o Hades o

Great, I just worked out I need 4,250 calories a day to grow. No wonder I've come to a standstill in gains. Better get myself a weight gainer!

Great read though.


----------



## medmongrel

What s a good macro ratio split to maximize an anabolic environment ?


----------



## mrwright

powerU said:


> Excellent read - thanks Jimmy.
> 
> So when can I eat my chip butty?


Mega bump but i want a chip butty now!


----------



## Redbeard85

Excellent read, will need to come back and read again, get this info stuck in there. Thanks ??


----------

